# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month July 2010

## John Clare

*Due to real life obligations we missed having a June photo of the month.  Therefore the June competition has been rolled over for a July photo of the month.  Please continue entering - judging will take place on July 1st.*

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your    photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the    month for June 2010! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also    tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not    considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no    collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall    color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust    removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Crystal6

This would be better for May but hey, these are still out and about in June up here. :Big Grin: 



This is my first Photo of the Month picture ever.  :Cool:  And I took it in the dark outside using only the flash of my camera for light.

Edit: Forgot to list the name. (Thanks Paul for the reminder) 

(Northern?) *Pseudacris crucifer.*

----------


## Paul Rust

*Very nice. I love P. crucifer (Spring Peeper) I wish we had them here so bad. You know, I have a birthday coming up....hint hint.*

----------


## Paul Rust

*This is Tinc. D. tinctorius, Surinam Cobalt.*

----------


## Kurt

Are you sure that's not an Oyapock tinc? Every cobalt I have seen had yellow markings and not white. I actually like the Oyapock over the cobalts. I almost bought an azureus today, but I talked myself out of it.

Crystal, yes, its the northern spring peeper, _Pseudacris crucifer crucifer_.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Are you sure that's not an Oyapock tinc? Every cobalt I have seen had yellow markings and not white.


*I agree, Oyapocks are beautiful. Tinc is yellow on his head, camera washes it out and it isn't a very bold yellow yet. He is 1 year old, I hope it darkens some.*

----------


## Crystal6

> *Very nice. I love P. crucifer (Spring Peeper) I wish we had them here so bad. You know, I have a birthday coming up....hint hint.*


XD Sorry. I released it back into the wild. (Hopefully it has found another spring peeper and they are having tadpoles in the puddles of rain water as we speak.)

----------


## KennyDB

Oophaga pumilio 'Bastimentos'

----------


## Kurt

> *I agree, Oyapocks are beautiful. Tinc is yellow on his head, camera washes it out and it isn't a very bold yellow yet. He is 1 year old, I hope it darkens some.*


Well, that explains why he looked like an Oyapock.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Wow Kenny, very pretty Basti.*

----------


## KennyDB

> *Wow Kenny, very pretty Basti.*


Thanks, I only took the shot, not my animal  :Frown:  but they are one of my favourite PDF's for sure  :EEK!:  

I have plans to build a big palu, I'm just debating between some species...

----------


## Andy

Green and Black poison dart frog
_Dendrobates Auratus_  :Frog Smile:

----------


## McLaura

Here is Lewis, my gray tree frog (hyla versicolor).

----------


## Paul Rust

*Very handsome little fella Laura.*

----------


## McLaura

> *Very handsome little fella Laura.*


Thanks!  I think so too, but I'm a little partial.  :Smile:

----------


## Andry

This is Timo.  Short for Timoteo.  He posed for me.

----------


## Ebony

Very nice Andry, great shot :Big Applause:

----------


## Andry

> Very nice Andry, great shot


Thank you!  It was my first day of owning him, I was soo excited to get such a great shot my first day.   :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Wow! He's doing very well for the first day. He obviously very inquisitive. Congratulations. he's beautiful and he looks like he going to quite cheeky :Big Grin: .

----------


## Kurt

Nice shot. Then again I am biased to red-eyes as I have over 40 of them.

----------


## Crystal6

> This is Timo.  Short for Timoteo.  He posed for me.


Arg stop making me want to raise one!  :Frown:  Must resist... must keep only one frog...

----------


## Paul Rust

> Arg stop making me want to raise one!  Must resist... must keep only one frog...


 *Resistance is futile! Give in to temptation. I started with one frog, now I am neck deep in them.  We are here for you if you need to talk about your addiction.*

----------


## Kurt

Give in to the *dark* side! After all, I have over 3 dozen of these guys to unload.  :Big Grin:

----------


## scribbles

You WILL give in... once triggered, the addiction is inevitable! I recognize the symptoms, it takes one to know one...  :Smile:

----------


## Crystal6

> You WILL give in... once triggered, the addiction is inevitable! I recognize the symptoms, it takes one to know one...


 :Frown:  No! Never! *a few days later* "Hey Crystal I heard you like frogs so I got you this tadpole!" *tadpole in a Tabasco jar* " :EEK!:  Noooo! I can't avoid it!"

And that's why I now have only 1 ten gallon to breed crickets in. (I hope it survives. The container still smelled like tomatoes when I opened it...)

----------


## Paul Rust

> And that's why I now have only 1 ten gallon to breed crickets in. (I hope it survives. The container still smelled like tomatoes when I opened it...)


* Use cheap Rubbermaid containers for crickets.*

----------


## Socrates

Alright here is a shot of one of my Mossies, up close and personal  :Cool:

----------


## daziladi

Chester looking like his royal highness! <g>

----------


## Crystal6

> * Use cheap Rubbermaid containers for crickets.*


.... I bet you five imaginary dollars that if I tried that at least 1 of my 4 cats would find a way to get it open.

----------


## Andry

> Chester looking like his royal highness! <g>


Love this picture!

----------


## Kurt

> .... I bet you five imaginary dollars that if I tried that at least 1 of my 4 cats would find a way to get it open.


So get imaginary cats!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crystal6

> So get imaginary cats!


 :Big Grin:  I would but, then they will knock over my imaginary box of crickets that I use to feed my imaginary frog.

(That and I will still have real cats even if I get imaginary ones to fight with.)

----------


## Paul Rust

> No! Never! *a few days later* "Hey Crystal I heard you like frogs so I got you this tadpole!" *tadpole in a Tabasco jar* " Noooo! I can't avoid it!"


*I feel your pain. I have two grade school classes giving me all the tadpoles they raised in class.* 
*Not a bad deal though, they come with the setup aquariums! *

----------


## xkatelynell

> Alright here is a shot of one of my Mossies, up close and personal


I almost got one of these the other day just from seeing your photos of them and how adorable and neat they are  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Great photo!

----------


## Louis

This is my Sphaenorhynchus Lacteus (Orinoco Lime Tree Frog)

----------


## Kurt

Hey I have one of those! I know it as a greater hatchet-faced treefrog, _Sphaenorhynchus lacteus_. It was sold to me under the name of South American glass frog, which it isn't, and I was told by the vendor that it was a red-spotted treefrog, _Hypsiboas punctatus_, which it isn't. I bought two of these "red-spotted treffrogs" only to have one die in a month, while the other refused to eat for the first four months I had him. He now eats and is doing fine, even though he is not a red-spotted treefrog.

Awesome picture by the way.

----------


## scribbles

Awesome pic! Gorgeous frog!

----------


## Louis

Thanks, Haley.
Yes, Kurt, they are hard to keep at the first few weeks.  I have a couple of this spiece since Sep 2009.  When I took them home, they are very skinny and refused to eat too.  They are so shy and very sensitive to light.  They would be frightened even when I walked pass the tank thus I needed to cover the tank with black cloth at night. Is yours the same??  Now they seem doing well.  Do you have any idea of breeding them or any source of information about breeding of them?

----------


## Crystal6

> *I feel your pain. I have two grade school classes giving me all the tadpoles they raised in class.* 
> *Not a bad deal though, they come with the setup aquariums! *


 :Big Grin:  Oh wow. Lucky.  :Cool:  If my cricket population hadn't ceased in one cage I might have had a problem. (What with the mice taking up 3 ten gallon aquariums and all...)

----------


## Kurt

> Thanks, Haley.
> Yes, Kurt, they are hard to keep at the first few weeks. I have a couple of this spiece since Sep 2009. When I took them home, they are very skinny and refused to eat too. They are so shy and very sensitive to light. They would be frightened even when I walked pass the tank thus I needed to cover the tank with black cloth at night. Is yours the same?? Now they seem doing well. Do you have any idea of breeding them or any source of information about breeding of them?


I would say mine is shy, not panic sticken. He spends most of his time in the water bowl. I have yet to see him eat, but fruit flies, bean weevils, and small crickets all dissapear. I have also had him for over a year now. So I know he is not starving to death.

As far as breeding is concerned, I would assume you can breed them like a red-eye. See red-eye care article. 

I have very little information on this frog. So everything has been trial and error, that a working knowledge of Hylid husbandry

----------


## Skulldroog

Here's a picture of "Titan" the larger of my two white's. I tried to snap a picture of him when he was really bright green, but looks like I was too slow.

----------


## bellk

Everyone is so talented!  All of the frogs are beautiful. I can't seem to take a picture to do my buddies justice.  Good job!  :Big Applause:

----------


## Skulldroog

> Everyone is so talented!  All of the frogs are beautiful. I can't seem to take a picture to do my buddies justice.  Good job!


Even with my 10 Megapixel camera, I still can't get good photos.  :Mad:

----------


## Crystal6

> Even with my 10 Megapixel camera, I still can't get good photos.


I learned through the video game "Pokemon Snap!"  :Big Grin:  Center the creature and see if you can't get an angle that includes their face.

(Though personally I think your white's looks great as a brown frog in that one because it matches the background.)

----------


## Skulldroog

> I learned through the video game "Pokemon Snap!"  Center the creature and see if you can't get an angle that includes their face.
> 
> (Though personally I think your white's looks great as a brown frog in that one because it matches the background.)


Haha. I used to play that N64 for the win! I'm trying to get a picture of him when he's like lime green colored, but whenever I'm active with them or open their terrarium they turn brown. It's weird..

----------


## Crystal6

> Haha. I used to play that N64 for the win! I'm trying to get a picture of him when he's like lime green colored, but whenever I'm active with them or open their terrarium they turn brown. It's weird..


 :Big Grin:  Lol I didn't think anyone would get that reference.

Anyway! Do what I do. Ninja from far away with a camera, zoom in, and use the flash if it's dark and they're nocturnal.

(On a separate note, mine is the opposite. If I walk by he's often  brown but if I take him out he quickly turns green.)

----------


## Skulldroog

> Lol I didn't think anyone would get that reference.
> 
> Anyway! Do what I do. Ninja from far away with a camera, zoom in, and use the flash if it's dark and they're nocturnal.
> 
> (On a separate note, mine is the opposite. If I walk by he's often  brown but if I take him out he quickly turns green.)


I'll have to give it a go. Just like the video game, minus the cart you sit in for most of it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amphibians

They turn green in the sun, if you really want a picture take them out and let them green up then go for it. Worked for me.

----------


## Ebony

Mindy, an old photo as she is in hibernation at the moment  :Frog Smile: . Green & Golden Bell (Litoria aurea)

----------


## Paul Rust

*Love it! She is beautiful.*

----------


## Ebony

Thanks Paul, Im missing her while she's hibernating. Im missing all of them. Im glad Ive got Inshallah & Philomenia to dote on during this winter. :Frog Smile:

----------


## nana

After looking threw this thread I sooo want to come over the 'pond' and visit you all  :Smile:  will have to just stay here in bonnie scotland and drool  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

I Know how you feel nana, I drool from a far too  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Paul Rust

> I Know how you feel nana, I drool from a far too .


* I drool alot too, but that's a different story.* :Wink:

----------


## Alkaline8214

Not sure if this photo violates the rules.... I just changed the background to black and white and cropped the frog and returned to color.
This is my red eye tree frog named Tipsy  :Smile:

----------


## Crystal6

> Not sure if this photo violates the rules.... I just changed the background to black and white and cropped the frog and returned to color.
> This is my red eye tree frog named Tipsy


 :Embarrassment:  I'm guessing it probably does violate the rules but man. That is pretty.  :Big Applause: Makes me want to download photo shop.

----------


## Alkaline8214

photoshop... You can do this in paint.....lol. Just select areas to black and white. Just keep using the box tool and ellipse tool. The rules say, "please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall *color/contrast correction*, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc." This is a color correction/touch up, I also changed the contrast of the background before making it black and white....  :Smile: 


*Edit by Paul: This is a cool pic. No need to debate it's validity, John will make a decision. Just enjoy it.

Naw not debating, just a wishful hope it will be acceptable lol. I love this pic 
*

----------


## crikkifrogger

Hey Froggers,

   Just joined today but I saw there was a photo contest.  I am an underwater shark photographer but I thought I would give this one a shot.  I saw my first green frog (_R. clamitans_) of the year.  Enjoy,

Craig

P.S.  if only pics of captive frogs are allowed, I apologize in advance.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Hey Craig, that is a very cool pic. All frog pics are allowed. Thanks for sharing it. This is going to be a very tough month to vote on.*

----------


## missclick

this is scribble  :Smile: 
baby amazon milk frog

----------


## Crystal6

:Frog Surprise: Awww. It's so cute.  :Big Grin:  With it's little cross-eyes.

----------


## Ebony

Very nice Kat :Big Applause: . I love those frogs.

----------


## missclick

:Smile:  thanks they are sooo cute. when they wake up their little bright gold eyes flash open and they look over at me  :Smile:  very stunning little guys

----------


## Brian

I was hoping to get out shooting more this month, but just haven't had the time. So here's a wild Northern Leopard Frog,_ Rana pipiens_,




Some particles in the water were cloned out, John can DQ me if this falls outside the spirit of the rules and I'll enter the pre-edit version :Smile:

----------


## crikkifrogger

Not sure how to vote, but I vote for UncleChester's photo of the Nothern Leopard Frog.  Excellent photography.  I'm trying to master that exact same shot when i'm out doing research for sharks.  The above water and below water takes some skill!  Excellent Shot!

----------


## Crystal6

> Not sure how to vote, but I vote for UncleChester's photo of the Nothern Leopard Frog.  Excellent photography.  I'm trying to master that exact same shot when i'm out doing research for sharks.  The above water and below water takes some skill!  Excellent Shot!


You wait until everyone has submitted their photos and John opens the ballots.

----------


## crikkifrogger

Opps, sorry everybody!  I"m an amateur with this site.  Who knows, maybe i'll withdraw that vote and vote for another photo   :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

I am thinking about voting for the _Sphaenorhynchus lacteus_ photo myself. As much as I love this leopard picture, Uncle Chester has already had the honor recently with an awesome gray treefrog picture.

----------


## Tropicok

I try to vote for the picture and not the photographer.   Maybe a rule that someone can only win twice or three times in a row.   I think, if I was submitting photos and had won often, I would submit only every few months.....just to let other photographers have a chance.  Just saying.....................  I gotta get a better camera.

----------


## Andry

> I was hoping to get out shooting more this month, but just haven't had the time. So here's a wild Northern Leopard Frog,_ Rana pipiens_,


I want that picture on my wall!  Very cool!

----------


## Crystal6

> I try to vote for the picture and not the photographer.   Maybe a rule that someone can only win twice or three times in a row.   I think, if I was submitting photos and had won often, I would submit only every few months.....just to let other photographers have a chance.  Just saying.....................  I gotta get a better camera.


I try to vote not only on the picture but on the relevance to the month. (Example: Last one had a frog sitting by a flower and it was May.)

I'm frustrated that at this one though because I am afraid my vote will be biased.  :Frown:  (Maybe I should just not vote?)

----------


## Ebony

Don't feel like that Crystal, I think everyone has their own reasons how and why they vote and that's what its all about. Each month everyone should have the chance to put in a photo if they want and the photo that was liked the most wins.  :Frog Smile:  It's fare game each month.

----------


## Tropicok

Crystal, voting is one way you can express your taste in photography and  :Big Applause:  FROGS!
Absolutely vote every month.   I love all of them and the leopard frog closely matches my fire-belly avatar on a local herp club forum.   
Alice

----------


## killercrow

Here's my entry. It's not a living frog, but is an artistic representation. My uncle was an artist until he passed away. I have a few of his pieces, this one being my all time favorite.



 For those of you who dont know, the Tr'on dek Hwech'in people believe the frog is the seer of everything. This explains the 11 eyes in this piece.

.... and why not use it as my avatar as well?  :Wink:

----------


## Crystal6

> Don't feel like that Crystal, I think everyone has their own reasons how and why they vote and that's what its all about. Each month everyone should have the chance to put in a photo if they want and the photo that was liked the most wins.  It's fare game each month.


See, my problem is: I entered a picture. Now if I vote I will be tempted to vote for myself.
And if I try to vote for someone else I will feel bad because I consider my picture to be highly relevant to the month.

My only hope is to either not vote, or just not enter pictures if I have plans to vote. (This is why I never ran for class president in school.)

----------


## Kurt

Do you think Obama voted for McCain in the last election or McCain for Obama?

----------


## Ebony

It's your personal decision but there's no reason to feel bad about your own decision.  :Wink: 
Hey! and there nothing wrong with totally looking at things from all angles. A good quality I would think in a class president.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brian

> ...  Excellent photography.  I'm trying to master that exact same shot when i'm out doing research for sharks.  The above water and below water takes some skill!  Excellent Shot!


Thanks :Smile: ! It helped that I was able to put the frog in a very controlled environment for this shot. You probably don't have the option of setting up a little studio in your backyard to take the sharks to!




> See, my problem is: I entered a picture. Now if I vote I will be tempted to vote for myself.
> And if I try to vote for someone else I will feel bad because I consider my picture to be highly relevant to the month.
> 
> My only hope is to either not vote, or just not enter pictures if I have plans to vote. (This is why I never ran for class president in school.)


There's no rules on how you should vote, you can use whatever criteria you like and not feel bad about it. Remember, it's all in fun so don't let it stress you out :Smile:

----------


## crhoads18

This little guy was my very first frog. He is a Hyla versicolor (Gray Tree Frog). His name is Om Nom.  This is a picture of him eating a B. _lateralis._

----------


## jclee

Well, I finally did another photoshoot with my Leptopelis, so here's my submission:

----------


## missclick

when is the poll for this opening?

----------


## Crystal6

> when is the poll for this opening?


Good question.

----------


## Tropicok

I would like to know too.

----------


## lnaminneci

All of the pictures are AMAZING!!!!!   I can see everyone's LOVE for their special frog in each picture.  It is soo much fun just looking at them.  It will be very hard to vote for just one.

Just remember they are ALL special and amazing!  Great job everyone!  :Big Applause: 
 I can't wait to see some more entries.   :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Brian

> when is the poll for this opening?


It's usually at the start of the month, but John seems to be busy lately, he hasn't logged on in nearly a week. I may be remembering incorrectly, but I thought he may have had computer issues?  We just have to be patient :Smile:  and hope he's ok :Confused: . We don't want anymore chainsaw damage to the admins here  :Wink: .

----------


## Kurt

He is taking a course in chainsaw juggling.  :Big Grin:  Seriously, he is in the middle of a move from Boston to Cleveland.

----------


## bellk

Arnie on top of Tony, these are my baby Litoria Caerulea, and apparently they are already best friends.  They were both hanging out with me and Arnie just decided to climb up and hug Tony.

----------


## missclick

> Arnie on top of Tony, these are my baby Litoria Caerulea, and apparently they are already best friends.  They were both hanging out with me and Arnie just decided to climb up and hug Tony.


it looks like arnie and tony are in amplexus...maybe tony is a girl  :Smile:

----------


## bellk

Oh my gosh! Tony croaks though! I am so naive...and to think I was a part of that.  By the way, I never expected to actually be voted for picture of the month, I am just a proud mama. Sorry I inflicted froggie porn on y'all!  :Embarrassment: 

kam

----------


## Tropicok

A little froggie porn once in a while is great.

----------


## bellk

Oh my Lord! Leave it to me to post an inappropriate picture and have no clue...Mother's are always the last to know!  :EEK!:

----------


## BEN

I finally got a good picture with both of my white's tree frogs here it is!

----------


## Ebony

Nice photo Ben. Gorgeous  :Frog Smile: .

----------


## John Clare

I've rolled this competition over to be the July photo of the month because I wasn't able to take care of it at the beginning of June.  Please keep entering photos!

----------


## Eel Noob

Usually don't enter photo contest but since I'm new here figure this might be a good way to introduce myself. Picture I took the other day. Would love to own these someday.


Waxy Monkey frog

----------


## Tropicok

Very nice, very different, very green.   :Frog Smile:

----------


## vince

i think most of you have seen these , 

here is my D. auratus 



however if it is too late , can it be placed into next months draw  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Please keep the photos coming folks.

----------


## Skulldroog

> Arnie on top of Tony, these are my baby Litoria Caerulea, and apparently they are already best friends.  They were both hanging out with me and Arnie just decided to climb up and hug Tony.


You sure they're babies? They're like the size of your fist. When I got my baby white's they were the size of half of my pinky. Lol.

----------


## Wambli

Gollum in a New Leaf Curl....

----------


## Ivi Juliana

I love take pictures... and I love frogs
this is Physalaemus henselii     :Frog Smile: 




My pictures http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivijulianab/

----------

